# mobile delta



## countryjwh (Nov 20, 2007)

brother in law just bought a go fast bass boat. he has never caught a bass i believe. he just thought that he would like it. i usually fish the delta in the spring and this time of year i am diving and getting ready for hunting but he wants me to take him to the river since he has never been. where would you go and what would you use? i would imagine spinnerbaits this time of year, color? dont need specifics, just areas. Mc renolds? mifflins? tensaw lake? bayou zeast? anything will help. i know the water clarity may be an issue also.


----------



## DK'S G3 (Jan 4, 2008)

Go farther south. I used to fish over there, but with higher water. Farther north would be to flooded. Fish the grass and try and find some banks with some wood. Hope it helps, and good luck. Junebug or black and blue


----------



## auguy7777 (Feb 23, 2009)

I fished over there in flooded conditions 3 weeks ago. I fished all the way up in the northern part of Tensaw Lake, up past Upper Bryant's and found 2 good schools of spotted bass I got to lay into. Caught about 25 of them in about 3 hrs. It was fun. It was weird, cuz they shouldn't have been there, but with the raging rapids, they are moving around a lot


----------

